# tummy....



## kenzie_kutie (Dec 13, 2006)

ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys! 

View attachment half4.jpg


----------



## eagle (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Kenzie. Not a gainer myself I just wanted to post to tell you just how sexy you look. Thanks for sharing. Take care.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2006)

Hang is hot. (and so is Kenzie!)

that is all.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 13, 2006)

yummy! cant wait for more belly hang


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes your tummy is hot, you are hot!!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 13, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!


I agree! You're looking good, keep 'em coming!


----------



## cactopus (Dec 14, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!



Yes quite hot. I think that picture would be great with the background painted out with psychadelic colors as album art for a rock band. It'd have to be something slightly raw and gothy too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

Personally, I think you're hot anyway. The belly is just adding extra BAM!!


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 14, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!



Kenzie-
Thanks for sharing,young lady!!:smitten: :smitten: Your belly hangs quite nicely!!!!


bill


----------



## Skaster (Dec 14, 2006)

Definitely hot! And lovely suntan, btw. Thanks for sharing :bow:


----------



## cactopus (Dec 14, 2006)

Skaster said:


> Definitely hot! And lovely suntan, btw. Thanks for sharing :bow:



If you think that's great, you should check out the contrast set in the latest Bodacious mag with Roxxie. I think it's about the best set ever. Tan + Not-Tan.


----------



## mikael (Dec 14, 2006)

i think hanging is very sexy, and kenzie... well i'm sure you know by now how hot you are.


----------



## Rickgm (Dec 14, 2006)

You are definitely hot!!!:smitten:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 14, 2006)

Who needs a furnace?

Energy?

Just a daily dose of you makes a body steamy warm.

Yes, Kenzie, you are hot. :wubu: 

Would like to see you and your mentor do more photos. Tell me gaininggoddess isn't deprieving herself to make sure you are eating enough. What can I say, I like a hot steamy house, so two lovely ladies growing would do the trick!


----------



## tjw1971 (Dec 14, 2006)

As one of my previous BBW girlfriends used to say, "If the tummy can't completely hide the zipper of a pair of jeans, it's still just a spare-tire, not a BELLY!"

Did you ever get a chance to weigh yourself since Thanksgiving? Wondered if you've gotten close to your goal yet? (300 is such a satisfying weight to hit... especially on the old dial type scales, where you finally make it spin full-circle! Hehe.)


----------



## Pinkbelly (Dec 14, 2006)

breathtaking!


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 14, 2006)

*My God...what a photo...what an example of a beautiful young plump lady. Thanks for posting!  And yes, the hang goes over a bang!*


----------



## Aireman (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy Cow!!! very hot and sexy pic!!! thanks for posting.


----------



## thepiscn (Dec 17, 2006)

I must say that is a fantastic picture!! Makes me all dreamy in some sort of way :eat2:


----------



## Biglover (Dec 17, 2006)

Hot! Hot! Hot! Talk about global warming. So Hot!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 17, 2006)

I have that bra!


----------



## iheartboobs (Dec 18, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!



Woohoo!!!  

Getting a nice, satisfying "hang" is one of the best parts of gaining. Keep it up, 'kenzie, and you'll have an even sexier hang, along with more rolls, more curves, more of everything! mmm...


----------



## bootylovingirl (Dec 18, 2006)

your perfectly voluptuous just beautiful!


----------



## sealab (Dec 18, 2006)

Your body fits you well. You look beautiful.


----------



## olly5764 (Dec 19, 2006)

you have a yummy tummy!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 20, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!




Simply beautiful, Kenzie.

You're a lovely, very voluptuous young woman.:smitten: 


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 24, 2007)

First off, WOW!!! Second yeah...I roll right around 180-200, and when I'm toward the high end, it's definetly hangin....something I've noticed in a lot of women though....they wear their pants WAY too high, so their belly does hang. It's not an issue of seeing it peek out under a shirt (though I wouldn't mind that!!), but just that so constrained...could any women give some insight?


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 24, 2007)

:smitten: mmmmm love a nice belly rub session


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 25, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!



Kenzie-Kutie -

There is something in that picture - a look of total sweetness and innocence, a radiance of love and affection. With your head tilted back slightly, your arms behind your head, looking almost like wings, you look like and angel, receiving her final instructions before setting out on a mission of comfort and joy.

And how blessed, the one who receives your benediction!

I can see it now - a Christmas tree, all decorated with lights and little statues of K_K in just that position . . .


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

Kenzie...Your beauty deserves greater than my modest compliment :wubu: :batting: 

thanks for sharing  

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## AgentSkelly (Jan 28, 2007)

Your belly is worthy of one my world class pokings


----------



## nomorediets (Jul 11, 2014)

u r gorgeous i have a nice big hang too like to play with it


----------



## lille (Jul 11, 2014)

nomorediets said:


> u r gorgeous i have a nice big hang too like to play with it



Seriously, the last post in this thread was more than seven years ago.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 17, 2014)

Kenzie retired as a Big Cutie years ago and I wish her well in whatever she's doing today.


----------



## fallenj05 (Aug 4, 2014)

lookin so sexy kensie keep gaining get more hang :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## fallenj05 (Aug 5, 2014)

you have one sexy body kenzie love the hang love the thighs keep it up
take care:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2014)

All the threads about weight gain plus all the current paysite models and this jackhole has to reboot a SEVEN year old thread.....jesus.


----------



## mp7251 (Aug 7, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> All the threads about weight gain plus all the current paysite models and this jackhole has to reboot a SEVEN year old thread.....jesus.



I think he's fairly new and maybe didn't see the original date. Anyhow there's no reason to jump on someone for this. Talk about jackholes!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 7, 2014)

mp7251 said:


> I think he's fairly new and maybe didn't see the original date. Anyhow there's no reason to jump on someone for this. Talk about jackholes!



Except that the posts just above his point out that she hasn't posted on here for seven years and that she had retired as a model. I hardly think expecting people to read the threads before they wank off over the pictures is too much to ask. 

Also, calling somebody names, real classy there. Aren't you intelligent and refined.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 7, 2014)

Kenzie, if you're out there, post a recent pic, you obviously still have fans. 
She's very attractive and happens to be posed beautifully and artfully, so if someone appreciates her, who does it hurt?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> Kenzie, if you're out there, post a recent pic, you obviously still have fans.
> She's very attractive and happens to be posed beautifully and artfully, so if someone appreciates her, who does it hurt?



Again, she's been gone for 7 years....there are plenty of other models for these guys to be jacking off to. Let dead threads lie


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 8, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Again, she's been gone for 7 years....there are plenty of other models for these guys to be jacking off to. Let dead threads lie


Maybe they're not his type. Why do you care so much?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 8, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> Maybe they're not his type. Why do you care so much?



Why do you think it's OK to pressure a woman to share her body with the world?


----------



## drxprime (Aug 8, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Again, she's been gone for 7 years....there are plenty of other models for these guys to be jacking off to. Let dead threads lie



Is there not a way for mods to lock threads?


----------



## mp7251 (Aug 8, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Except that the posts just above his point out that she hasn't posted on here for seven years and that she had retired as a model. I hardly think expecting people to read the threads before they wank off over the pictures is too much to ask.
> 
> Also, calling somebody names, real classy there. Aren't you intelligent and refined.



If you read the post I was responding to you would see what I was saying.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 8, 2014)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Why do you think it's OK to pressure a woman to share her body with the world?


 I don't think you understood my post. You're assuming something that isn't so.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 8, 2014)

mp7251 said:


> If you read the post I was responding to you would see what I was saying.


EXACTLY!


----------



## rustydog7 (Aug 13, 2014)

kenzie_kutie said:


> ever since i decided to start gaining, one thing i've noticed was that my tummy is starting to "hang" more then it use to... anyone else noticed that with their gaining? i think its kinda hot... thought i'd share a pic with you guys!



My god you are so gorgeous, love your sexy hanging belly and gorgeous curves. Please keep gaining.:smitten:


----------

